# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  دریافت sms با vb.net

## handvbnet

سلام . من ارسال sms با vb.net رو بلدم . اما کسی طریقه دریافتشو بلده؟ با vb.net
ممنون

----------


## reza6384

دوست عزیز  وقتی AT+CNMI=2,1,0,1 رو بزنید هر پیام یا Delivery که بیاد یک رشته PDU روی پورت میاد که نشونش میده. برای اینکه متوجه زنگ خوردن هم بشین باید از AT+CLIP=1 استفاده کنید.

----------

